# No Internet Connection



## Dan Marchant (Oct 13, 2018)

I have the Creative Cloud Photography plan. Lightroom and Photoshop both work fine but for some reason the Creative Cloud app itself keeps insisting that I have no Internet connection - even as it downloads a new Lightroom update. I have tried uninstalling/reinstalling and logging back in but nothing seems to fix it.


----------



## Dan Marchant (Oct 16, 2018)

No one else experienced this?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 16, 2018)

Not so far, Dan. Both Windows and Mac working OK.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2018)

Weeks ago my CC app kept telling me there was an update that didn't exist and just stalled at 0% when I tried.  Re- install the app. It may offer to repair itself first.


----------

